# 1978 schwinn mini scrambler



## nick tures (Aug 26, 2019)

any info or pics would be appreciated  trying to put back together stock,     looking for missing parts to   thanks


----------



## nick tures (Jan 13, 2020)

looking for a chain guard and possibly a rear black fender


----------

